# Zweiten WLAN Access Point über LAN



## Prookie (20. Februar 2011)

*Zweiten WLAN Access Point über LAN*

Hallo PCGH Community,

aufgrund der Tatsache, dass mein WLAN im obersten Stockwerk unbenutzbar ist, brauche ich so eine Art Repeater, nur dass ich die WLAN-Bandbreite ungern verringern möchte.
Da sowieso ein LAN Kabel nach oben liegt (da ist der "Stand"-PC angeschlossen), kann man da doch bestimmt einen zweiten Access Point dranhängen, sodass mein WLAN Netzwerk auch oben nutzbar ist, oder?
Muss ich da irgendwelche speziellen Konfigurationen vornehmen, oder funktioniert das nur mit bestimmten Hardwarekonfigurationen?

Ich habe die Situation mal skizziert, siehe Anhang.

Was muss nun an die Stelle der Fragezeichen?


Danke schonmal,
Prookie


----------



## zulu1024 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zweiten WLAN Access Point über LAN*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz wie deine Räumlichen gegebenheiten sind... Du möchtest "oben" WLAN haben, aber oben ist "nur" ein LAN Anschluss vorhanden, an dem ein PC hängt?


----------



## Sturmi (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zweiten WLAN Access Point über LAN*

An die Stelle der Fragezeichen muss nen Accesspoint ;>


----------



## Prookie (21. Februar 2011)

zulu1024 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nicht ganz wie deine Räumlichen gegebenheiten sind... Du möchtest "oben" WLAN haben, aber oben ist "nur" ein LAN Anschluss vorhanden, an dem ein PC hängt?



Exakt. Das WLAN vom Speedport kommt halt oben nicht an. Da ich dort aber neben dem LAN-Rechner noch WLAN-Geräte nutzen möchte, muss dort irgendwas das WLAN-Netz aufbauen.



			
				Sturmi schrieb:
			
		

> An die Stelle der Fragezeichen muss nen Accesspoint ;>



Ja, aber kann jeder stinknormale Router das?


----------



## zulu1024 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zweiten WLAN Access Point über LAN*

Ich behaupte mal JA. Hab das letztens bei einemKumpel auch gemacht. bin von einem LAN Router einfach in den WAN Port eines WLAN Routers. Man muss halt nur ein Paar einstellungen am WLAN Router vornehmen.


----------



## domi-germany (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zweiten WLAN Access Point über LAN*



zulu1024 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal JA. Hab das letztens bei einemKumpel auch gemacht. bin von einem LAN Router einfach in den WAN Port eines WLAN Routers. Man muss halt nur ein Paar einstellungen am WLAN Router vornehmen.


 
In den "WAN" port kann schonmal nicht sein, aber grundsätzlich geht das natürlich der 2te AP darf kein DHCP-Server laufen haben und muss eine andere IP als dein "speedport" besitzen, gut wäre wenn du verschlüsselung und SSID auch an den speedport anpasst 
Bei fragen schreib mir ne mail


----------



## Prookie (26. Februar 2011)

domi-germany schrieb:
			
		

> In den "WAN" port kann schonmal nicht sein



Doch, das geht ernsthaft, hab ich auch schonmal gemacht! 

Und Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zweiten WLAN Access Point über LAN*

Hi,

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hatte ich letztens ein ähnliches Problem.
Die Lösung des Problems:

2 ROUTER miteinander verbinden (ber Kabel) im Router Forum FAQ's und How-to's

Evtl. auch noch interessant:

http://www.nickles.de/forum/netzwer...l-modem-konfigurationsprobleme-538746595.html


----------



## dot (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zweiten WLAN Access Point über LAN*

Das Fragezeichen muss entweder ersetzt werden durch
- Access-Point mit internem Switch (damit der vorhandene PC auch wieder angeschossen werden kann)
- ein vorhandener Router. Das vorhandene LAN-Kabel kommt dann nicht in den WAN-Port sondern in einen normalen Switch-Port. DHCP ist dann zu deaktivieren.


----------

